# Question regarding Flaperons/Flaps In B109s



## drat (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,
Im new to this board, and this is my first post. I've searched high and low for some detailed information regarding flaperons used in the Bf109s. How they worked, how they were operated ect. Also I cannot find any information for the life of me regarding operation of flaps for the 109s. Namely the G and K variants. Did they have combat flaps? And if so what speeds could they be lowered at?

This search is driving me up the wall. I've found information on the net in the past couple days, but it has been in german, and well, I can't read in german.  

If anyone has any iformation on these topics I would be greatly appreciative. 

Also, pictures would be helpful as well. 

Like I said, I've searched high and low, including this sight and just cant find anything. So I am sorry I this topic has been touched on before and I just havent found it. 

TYVMIA. 
drat


----------



## JCS (Nov 25, 2005)

Theres several German speaking members here, if you post the documents you have in the multiligual forum I'm sure someone would translate it for you.


----------



## drat (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks I found out how to translate the german to english and it turns out it wasnt what I was looking for. So Im still in desperate need of the above mentioned information. If anyone can help... I would really apreciate it. 

Thanks again


----------



## KraziKanuK (Nov 26, 2005)

The flaps in the 109 were lowered by the wheel in the cockpit (on the left beside the seat). The other wheel is for the stab trim. The flaps could be lowered to any angle. The flaps did not have a flap position called 'combat' like on the P-51. As can be seen in the graph, they could be lowered 10 deg @ 800kph. This is for the E but is applicable for the other models.

Here is the graph for the degree of lowering vs speed.
http://img41.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc31ℑ=471_109_Flap_deploy_speeds.jpg

Be quick for the poster does not leave them up for long.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Good info there.


----------



## drat (Dec 5, 2005)

thank you very much.


----------



## drat (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Krazi, you dont happen to have a source on that chart do you? It would be helpful to me is all. 

Thanks again


----------

